# TIP renewal for Res.Temp



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

In N. Vallarta today I picked up my renewed Res.Temp card for my last two years of temporary. Then, for the TIP for my car immigration directed me to the SAT office. When I got to SAT they sent me to another place, and that place sent me back to SAT! Finally I got someone who spoke a little English and she said I had to go to GDL or Colima to get the TIP and that is was not available through any place here in Vallarta. She also gave me a number in GDL to call, which I did, and that person spoke no English at all. Hello wall.

I have been searching for recent postings about this and haven't found much. One post suggested that I can go to the airport aduana for a form and then mail it somewhere ... GDL? MX City? Last year I had Spencer do it when I was in Lakeside. I may need to call him tomorrow. What is everyone doing about this?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Have been permanent resident for years now, but when I was temp, with Canadian plated car, yes, got the form for TIP renewal at Aduana in the PV airport. 

The agent actually helped me fill it out (he spoke English), then said he could send it to Guadalajara, but that Guad then sends it on to Mex.City and that would take longer than me sending it to Mex. City SAT directly myself (you want to make sure they get it within that 15 day window to not forfeit your deposit).

He said I would get a confirmation letter when they received it.

So I sent it via Estafeta to Mex.City SAT.

No confirmation letter ever. Repeated calls to SAT were met with yes, we have it, it's in process. Finally, I just emailed Banjercito, in English, with my info to ask whether they had indeed received an extension. Got a reply, in English the next day, confirming that they had. (Why SAT in Mex. kept telling me it was "in process" for weeks, who knows)

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I redid mine in Veracruz last year but when I went to the border to turn it in to renew they said it was not done correctly and lost my money. Good luck.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

tbh said:


> In N. Vallarta today I picked up my renewed Res.Temp card for my last two years of temporary. Then, for the TIP for my car immigration directed me to the SAT office. When I got to SAT they sent me to another place, and that place sent me back to SAT! Finally I got someone who spoke a little English and she said I had to go to GDL or Colima to get the TIP and that is was not available through any place here in Vallarta. She also gave me a number in GDL to call, which I did, and that person spoke no English at all. Hello wall.
> 
> I have been searching for recent postings about this and haven't found much. One post suggested that I can go to the airport aduana for a form and then mail it somewhere ... GDL? MX City? Last year I had Spencer do it when I was in Lakeside. I may need to call him tomorrow. What is everyone doing about this?


I went to SAT and they issued and stamped a letter with the VIN number and license plate number for my "renewal" but later when I was stopped the transito police said it was not valid. They want to see the official brown form that you get at the border. The Transito police are the worse, they set up roadblocks with a wrecker standing by to impound your vehicle and love seeing American plated vehicles. My wife jumped out of the truck and got pretty aggressive with them and they backed off.

This appears to be another case of "the answer depends on who you ask."


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I just talked to Spencer's office in Chapala and they said that I should go to aduana at the airport and that they would handle it. I will post a followup with details after going there so there will be a current posting about the procedure, at least for the Vallarta area.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I went to SAT and they issued and stamped a letter with the VIN number and license plate number for my "renewal" but later when I was stopped the transito police said it was not valid. They want to see the official brown form that you get at the border. The Transito police are the worse, they set up roadblocks with a wrecker standing by to impound your vehicle and love seeing American plated vehicles. My wife jumped out of the truck and got pretty aggressive with them and they backed off.
> 
> This appears to be another case of "the answer depends on who you ask."


The letter you had, unless you obtained it from Mexico City SAT, needs to be sent on to Mex. City SAT, which is where the official renewal comes from. It is then entered on the database so local cops and transitos can call it up. Local offices only issue the letter which needs to be sent on. Apparently they didn't explain that to you.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> The letter you had, unless you obtained it from Mexico City SAT, needs to be sent on to Mex. City SAT, which is where the official renewal comes from. It is then entered on the database so local cops and transitos can call it up. Local offices only issue the letter which needs to be sent on. Apparently they didn't explain that to you.


No they didn't but it's water under the bridge now.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

For my renewal, this was what they required today in the Vallarta Airport Aduana:

2 copies passport, main page
2 copies R.T. card, both sides
2 copies original brown TIP certificate
2 copies last years signed, dated renewal form with Recibido stamp
Patience

I walked out with the new signed, dated renewal form with Recibido stamp
Aduana said they will forward it all to Mexico City.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

tbh said:


> For my renewal, this was what they required today in the Vallarta Airport Aduana:
> 
> 2 copies passport, main page
> 2 copies R.T. card, both sides
> ...


I always think it's nice when posters update what has happened re their questions that others responded to. So thanks, tbh. 
Now I will be interested to hear if you ever get a confirmation that your renewal was registered in time to be able to eventually recoup your deposit.
Interesting that they said they would send your form to Mex.City. As I posted above, when I did it thru PV airport years ago, they said they could only send on to Guad., then Guad sent on to Mex. City.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

To be explicit, I asked the agent if it would be sent on to Mexico City and she said yes. So that exchange didn't address exactly how it would get there. However, I received my new R.T. card on Monday and I went to Aduana on Wednesday, so I did my part. That allows 12 working days for them to get it to Mexico City within the 15 days. If I get notification I will post it here.

Thanks to everyone here for your input.


----------

